# Dover Esplanade Overnight Motorhome Parking.



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi,
For years, pre-covid and pre loads of illegal immigrants, we have parked overnight on the Esplade right up the western end before catching early ferries. Next week we need to park up overnight. What is the present situation there? I seem to recall on one occasion, it might even have been a Boxing Day, when we couldn't find a spot on the Esplanade we used the Albany Place Car Park without issues other than the slope!! I am aware that motorhomes used to be parked along Marine Parade but that that used to be "frowned upon".
Any advice please.
HyFy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If no luck try wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## rebbyvid2 (Jul 5, 2019)

You can still stop there but its £11 overnight no parking in the day 9am-6pm ,I have used Maison Dieu Car Park which was free but i prefer the Canterbury park and ride.


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for that rebbyvid2. I have since found the fee for the Marine Parade but the council couldn't say if it extended to the Esplanade which used to be free pre-covid. The Maison Dieu is now charged as a double parking slot if you can't fit into one box. Whether that is free overnoight I don't know.
I don't understand your bit about the Park and Ride as I'm trying to get on a ferry at very early doors with the motorhome!
Thanks for you help though.
HiFi


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to add that I will find what I find and report accordingly.
HiFi


----------



## rebbyvid2 (Jul 5, 2019)

HyFy said:


> Thanks for that rebbyvid2. I have since found the fee for the Marine Parade but the council couldn't say if it extended to the Esplanade which used to be free pre-covid. The Maison Dieu is now charged as a double parking slot if you can't fit into one box. Whether that is free overnight I don't know.
> I don't understand your bit about the Park and Ride as I'm trying to get on a ferry at very early doors with the motorhome!
> Thanks for you help though.
> HiFi


On the waterfront last time i was there (2 years ago)i parked on Waterloo cres just before it turns into the Esplanade and there were meters down that end and it was £10 (now £11) and i'm sure i would have gone onto the esplanade if it was free . Marine Parade, I have never parked that end and like you say it was free at the bottom on the Esplanade but i believe from other motorhomers that have been in the last few months the meters extend the full length ,Mason Dieu is free overnight and my van is 6.3 so nearly fit in a bay but there are bays where you can overhang at the back. Mentioned Dover rd Canterbury as its only half hour to ferry but if you are arriving late maybe not an option.


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for that again. I will check out the Esplanade, which the last time I was there, it was all closed off due to building work. If not I will give Maison Dieu a try. It just as close to the centre for a meal. I'm 6.7 so I may fit with the overhang if I'm there during a charging time.
About Canterbury, can you park overnight on the Park and Ride. Oddly enough I noticed that you can do so at the Park and Ride in Dartmouth now (but for a fee!!). maybe it's a trend.
HyFy


----------



## rebbyvid2 (Jul 5, 2019)

HyFy said:


> Thanks for that again. I will check out the Esplanade, which the last time I was there, it was all closed off due to building work. If not I will give Maison Dieu a try. It just as close to the centre for a meal. I'm 6.7 so I may fit with the overhang if I'm there during a charging time.
> About Canterbury, can you park overnight on the Park and Ride. Oddly enough I noticed that you can do so at the Park and Ride in Dartmouth now (but for a fee!!). maybe it's a trend.
> HyFy


Yes you can park overnight ,dedicated motorhome parking on the left as you go through the barrier,with an overflow if its busy on the right. Water ,dump toilets on site and bins provided and free bus into canterbury and back with ticket.£4 a day but if you overnight it counts as 2 days so £8 .It now has 24 hr anpr access (in the past you couldn't get in after 8pm ) and i think i paid by card at barrier on way out but there are machines at bus stop.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Out of interest chaps, how many spaces are there at the Canterbury aire?


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

What a star you are, rabbivid2!
HyFy.


----------



## rebbyvid2 (Jul 5, 2019)

GMJ said:


> Out of interest chaps, how many spaces are there at the Canterbury aire?


There are about 20 in the main park but many more in the overflow,(100 plus but they are car parking spaces so some taking 2-4 spaces and some side on ) Never had to go in the overflow and normally go Sept but saying that went June this year and again not busy.
The overflow.
and there's a topic for conversation , would you get tables and chairs out on a car park , personally no but lots do. My thoughts get the bus to Canterbury lots to do and see there instead of sitting outside your van. .🙄


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks

D'you reckon I'd fit in there with my 8.7m MH?


----------



## rebbyvid2 (Jul 5, 2019)

GMJ said:


> Thanks
> 
> D'you reckon I'd fit in there with my 8.7m MH?


In the overflow cant see why not .Plenty of room down the sides.








and an image from search for sites.overflow on right.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Rebby - that's all useful info. We'll bear it mind next tine we are down that way. I had heard and read about it before but your photos have reaffirmed that, cheers.

One thing if I may: if you park side on or indeed fill more than one space do you reckon you'd have to buy more than one ticket?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You might be labelled as a Gypsy G. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tbf I saw a couple doing it in the photos above hence the question...


----------



## rebbyvid2 (Jul 5, 2019)

GMJ said:


> Tbf I saw a couple doing it in the photos above hence the question...


Must admit not 100% sure but there are no signs about telling you that if you don't park correctly in a bay etc etc and as its barriered and anpr maybe they don't' police it. There is a guy in the information and toilet block but never seen anyone else. I have never used the overflow as i have always got in the main park and this year was the first time i had checked it out (hence the pic for reference ) but there were vans side on as in the google pics and also vans taking up 4 spaces. .There was talk of closing some Park & Rides in the future and move some others whether it will affect Dover rd i don't know but would think it is one of the more profitable ones as besides motorhomes it is busy with cars , so keep your eyes on the website. 








Park and ride sites could move as part of transport revolution


Two huge park and ride sites could be moved as a council plans to shake up travel in the city.




www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just had a look at some of your travels on your website rebby - lots of places I haven't been (yet!) 

Thanks for that.


----------

